# DIY Sight Tape



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

I posted this as a reply to a question in 3D and thought others might find useful. How to make your own sight tape.

View attachment cm printable ruler.pdf


Here's a "frugal" alternative to purchased sight tapes or software.

Open the attached PDF. It is simply a centimeter printable rule. Print one page and cut out a strip to glue onto your sight. I use this on my HHA slider, and works great with a glue stick. Use the lowest hash mark on the tape at the lowest point of your sight pointer. This is important as the first tape you are going to use is to record yardage, and once you print a tape with the yardage, you'll need to ensure that it is indexed at the same point as your test tape.

Shoot at as many different distances you want and mark on the test tape; 10yd, 15yd, 20yd, etc . . .

If you have Adobe Acrobat Professional, open the file again, and type in the yardage at the hash marks so they correspond with your test tape. Save this file with a different name and print. Cut out and glue to your sight. Cover with matte scotch tape. Done.

If you don't have Acrobat Professional, use the Reader version and save as an .rtf file. Now open in MS Word. Use as described above, except to add typed yardage, you'll need to make small text boxes. In each text box, type in the yardage (you can also add an arrow pointer if you want to get fancy) and move next to the corresponding hash mark as on your test tape. Save file, print, cut out, glue on. Done.

If you can stand "a less than computer generated tape", then just print the test tape and mark each yardage point you want with a thin red marker and that's it.


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this post!


----------



## HIArcher (Mar 3, 2013)

tagged


----------



## boonejon (Aug 25, 2015)

Tagged


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi just use this http://www.huntsvillearcheryclub.com/xsight.htm


----------



## Mawgie33 (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks, I have a used Spot Hogg coming, and may need tapes. Tagged.


----------



## aleo (May 1, 2017)

tagged


----------



## woodmans (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Jewell12 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Trackercasey (Dec 15, 2011)

Print it on an address label page then they are self adhesive


----------



## cbpull (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank you for posting!


----------



## BrewCrew (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Archer3980 (Feb 19, 2019)

Ty for sharing


----------



## Nate_IN (Jul 10, 2017)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Mtc189 (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks for sharing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtc189 (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blbhunt2 (Oct 15, 2018)

Great idea thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Timberline001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks for sharing, that’s legit.


----------



## Sebastianh (Jan 6, 2018)

thanx !


----------



## A929ryda (May 9, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## luiromcor (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks! Good info


----------



## psiAddict (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks. tagged for future use.


----------



## blbhunt2 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hey Robert, does this work for a sight with a dial? I've been playing with it a little and haven't been able to figure it out yet. Seems like a neat program if I can figure out how to use it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## blbhunt2 (Oct 15, 2018)

Robert43 said:


> Hi just use this http://www.huntsvillearcheryclub.com/xsight.htm


Sorry thought I had this in the previous post

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillieWillie (Feb 20, 2019)

tagged


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

blbhunt2 said:


> Hey Robert, does this work for a sight with a dial? I've been playing with it a little and haven't been able to figure it out yet. Seems like a neat program if I can figure out how to use it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Dial you mean a slider type where the longest distance is up top & shortest down bottom if so I dont know as I never had 1


----------



## Bambamford14 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Michael208 (Oct 25, 2017)

sweet, thanks


----------



## blbhunt2 (Oct 15, 2018)

Robert43 said:


> Dial you mean a slider type where the longest distance is up top & shortest down bottom if so I dont know as I never had 1


Dial, like an HHA Optimizer with the tape on the 'wheel'

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

blbhunt2 said:


> Dial, like an HHA Optimizer with the tape on the 'wheel'
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Dont know never owned 1 & I guess try it & see for your self


----------



## blbhunt2 (Oct 15, 2018)

Will do, just need to figure out how 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## djorgensen3 (Jun 17, 2007)

With Archers Advantage online, you can print out a calibration tape and apply it to your sight. Then you go shoot 20 and write down the corresponding number. Then shoot whatever other far distance and write that number down. Then enter it into the program and you can manipulate it to print out a tape that will correspond to the numbers you wrote down.


----------



## Coderun1970 (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## bow-hunter23 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## LTesnohlidek (Sep 21, 2017)

awesome


----------



## hardtokill (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Archer aries (Mar 27, 2019)

good info


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Robert43 said:


> Hi just use this http://www.huntsvillearcheryclub.com/xsight.htm


Tagged


----------



## NCbowhunter11b (Sep 19, 2018)

Genius! Thank you!!


----------



## HDIarchery (Oct 31, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## odin544 (Apr 6, 2016)

HDIarchery said:


> awesome!


Reported. Perfect way to get your posts deleted by spamming threads just to reach 20 posts.


----------



## ebs (Dec 8, 2017)

tagged


----------



## ebs (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BehindTheString (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice work and thanks for posting!!!


----------

